# Finding more friends on Facebook.



## Robert59 (Oct 17, 2020)

The problem with finding more friends is I get  a lot people I didn't ask for. Like young people and people wanting to sell me something and people pushing this USAID.  I think it's a bunch of scammers'. What do you think about this?


----------



## katlupe (Oct 17, 2020)

I get a lot of guys who are rich and very good looking and think I am the most beautiful woman on the internet. Just yesterday I started trimming my friends list down. I do not look for friends but have it set so the only way someone can send me a friend request is they have to have a mutual friend with me. Trouble is some of my women friends will accept these guys so they can send me a request. I delete and block those scammers immediately if they get through some how.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2020)

My sister-in-law told me yesterday that 3 men at different times asked to be her friend. They said her picture of herself was beautiful and they would love it if she friended them. My sister-in-law is almost 80yrs old. I told her to ask one of her grandchildren to make her account safer than it is now.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> My sister-in-law told me yesterday that 3 men at different times asked to be her friend. They said her picture of herself was beautiful and they would love it if she friended them. My sister-in-law is almost 80yrs old. I told her to ask one of her grandchildren to make her account safer than it is now.


Lately,  I am getting at least one a day. The mutual friend is a much older woman and she accepts them as a friend so there are a lot guys in her friend list. But she hardly ever posts anything on her timeline.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2020)

Pretty well, weekly, I get a friend request from some good looking _younger_ guy on Facebook. I don't respond. 

I was tricked one time, thinking a man was a friend of my friend's husband. He was not .. tricked my friend's husband as well. This guy engaged me in a chat, and *hacked my computer!*

So - no "friends", other than those I actually know.

I also never post on my timeline. I'm there to see what friends post, and content about pets/animals.


----------



## Jules (Dec 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I also never post on my timeline. I'm there to see what friends post, and content about pets/animals.


Same here.  Also to read about local happenings, which is basically just a lot of complaints or crimes.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 25, 2020)

I rarely add friends and thankfully I don't get a lot of friend requests.  The friends I do add are either people from my past that I run across somehow or people who already post to Facebook groups I follow.  So I generally will accept people with whom I share a past or an interest.  Sometimes when someone random reaches out I'll take a look at their information and on rare occasions I'll add them as a friend.


----------

